

Use of Comic Sans on Website - stevewilhelm
http://comfortmanagement.com/

======
e3pi
Correct link? Comic Sans font? The sparse near empty landing page?

~~~
mschuster91
The landing page is NOT empty! Watch the source, it document.write()s a OBJECT
tag with an ActiveX control.

LOLOLOLOLOL. Oh, and LOL.

Edit: Here are the links... looks like Borland stuff to me.

Files BackOffice: 1) <http://comfortmanagement.com/imaginebackoffice.cab> 2)
<http://comfortmanagement.com/SRSBck3Inf.cab> 3)
<http://comfortmanagement.com/SRSBck3.cab>

Files Cash Register: 1) <http://comfortmanagement.com/SRSCsh3Inf.cab> 2)
<http://comfortmanagement.com/imaginecashregister.cab> 3)
<http://comfortmanagement.com/SRSCsh3.cab>

2nd edit: here are the nmap-details:

    
    
      PORT     STATE  SERVICE       VERSION
      21/tcp   closed ftp
      80/tcp   open   http          Microsoft IIS httpd 6.0
      443/tcp  closed https
      3389/tcp open   microsoft-rdp Microsoft Terminal Service
      Service Info: OS: Windows
    

3rd edit: Someone actually should email the host. I bet my behind that this
server is vulnerable to _multiple_ exploits.

